# Diverting a natural spring



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Make sure it is allowed in your state, there is one state where it is against the law to collect the rain from your roof.

But, in the old days they would dig it out a few feet, surround it with stones and let ot fill to an overflow pipe to direct it to where they want. There is one like this up near our camp lot where they placed a pump in the pool of water for use in their camp.

The trick is to give it an outlet. If you seal over the top it will increase the pressure and that spring may decide to move to another location.

Are you wanting to use that water or just relocate where it has surfaced?

Bud


----------



## fuzz610 (Jun 24, 2017)

Thanks for an answer! I need to re locate it. It's making a mess.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

The general guidance for water on ones property is that you cannot change the water entering or exiting. Thus if your new exit location is onto someone else's property they may have grounds to object.

Not sure what your climate is, but in limited frost a shallow covered (buried) basin with your discharge pipe might work. Using a basin would protect the spring from becoming blocked.

Just an opinion

bud


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

The EPA, at least under Obomba, would declare your spring to be a "navigable waterway" and they would claim total control over it. You would need to spend millions in fees and years in court to prove that altering its flow did not endanger some exotic toad or something.
.
.


----------



## fuzz610 (Jun 24, 2017)

It already is diverting naturally towards an open field on a golf course. With permission I've been digging a trench and filling it with 2 to 3 inch rock.
The reason I have to bury it is they run equipment over the spot and it condenses the rock so much it stops flowing and makes a muddy mess.
Should have said before that it needs to be buried NOT diverted..A sturdy covered buried basin (maybe with a cleanout) sounds like something to look into.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

They make lots of concrete basins for surface drainage, seems like a hole in the bottom would serve your purposes. 

To drift a little, it is common to find a home or camp here in Maine that utilize spring water for their homes. I know of 3 locally. But if not drinking water perhaps for the lawn or garden. In areas where there are sometimes water restrictions that could be useful. 

I know of some springs hidden in the woods that the bottled water companies would be jealous of.

Bud


----------



## fuzz610 (Jun 24, 2017)

I agree a concrete basin should do it.
I've been trying to get the golf course to build a retaining pond but they don't want to spend the money. 
It would make my water bill cheaper but it's not possible to put in a holding tank and pump because of local codes.
The thing runs all year round even in our Missouri droughts! I've had it tested by the local water and sewer company and it is pure. At least I know we'll always have water in case of a disaster!


----------

